

Foursquare cracking down on location cheaters - alex1
http://blog.foursquare.com/post/503822143/on-foursquare-cheating-and-claiming-mayorships-from

======
alex1
I don't see how they can really stop cheaters until they do something like
force businesses to post a unique verification code inside their store (or
print on the receipt) that changes every day, and require that code to get any
rewards.

With the way it's set up now, can't I just use my computer to send whatever
HTTP request my iPhone sends, but with bogus coordinates?

~~~
jrockway
And you can fake your location, or run FourSquare in an emulator, or open up
your phone and inject fake signals on the GPS traces, or ...

------
semanticist
My wife was complaining that she couldn't check in at any location yesterday
because they all showed her being more than 100m away.

Most of the locations are marked by inaccurate GPS fixes in the first place.

This morning when I was using it, all the iPhone app was giving me was error
messages. I think FourSquare might have just jumped off a cliff.

------
startuprules
Oh oh. There goes growth (cheaters, and there are already many complaints from
users that the new feature isn't working properly). Must've been scared by the
Yelp lawsuits.

